# A walk in the forest with Motley



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*My little Scout.*
You need 10 mins for this.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks a nice walk, Milly, but you need to get a handheld GPS!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Good video and an obedient dog - well done.

We have a Blue Merle Collie, about the same size as your dog but less fur, and no squirrel or rabbit is safe when he walks the woods.

Keep the videos coming ......

:grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How old is Motley now Jan? He has such wise eyes. Was he born wise?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Keep them coming Jan, I love every minute of them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Good video and an obedient dog - well done.
> We have a Blue Merle Collie, about the same size as your dog but less fur, and no *squirrel or rabbit* is safe when he walks the woods.
> Keep the videos coming ......
> :grin2:


Because of your reply Keith I've already wasted half a day trying to find a video we have of *3 dogs* on a squirrel hunt, but -- they were not allowed to go until we said and came back when we requested. I'm still looking :grin2:
I have found a lovely video of 3 dogs chasing rabbits amongst the sheep in the Dales ( with the permission of the farmer who owned the land and the sheep I must add) Another of our Kristel roaming amongst her sheep making sure they were all fit and well.
2 dogs playing in the new forest with horses all around, 3 dog with ducks, chickens and guinea fowl right next to them. We have taught every one of our dogs to leave animals alone unless told otherwise.
If you would like to see this type of videos I can put the link on for you, most of our videos are of dogs so there are an awful lot of lovely vids of well behaved dogs who you will very rarely see on leads. Picture quality is not as good as the modern camcorder because it was recorded on cassette and these are at least a third generation.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"If you would like to see this type of videos I can put the link on for you, most of our videos are of dogs so there are an awful lot of lovely vids of well behaved dogs who you will very rarely see on leads. Picture quality is not as good as the modern camcorder because it was recorded on cassette and these are at least a third generation."

Yes please Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes please Jan.[/QUOTE]

I may have put this on before Drew, but I'm sure you will enjoy it again.






Norfolk, New Forest and Cumbria.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

First time for this one Jan. Second one is unavailable???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had it on private Drew. now public.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

What lovely, happy, well trained and well behaved dogs. They were a credit to you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I think you have seen this before*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Another with sheep*

I still can´t find the one video I am looking for, most annoying.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here are our wild tame ducks in England*

They would arrive in the garden every spring.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The squirrel hunters*

Found it at last.
I hope it starts as the hunt begins. 
One whistle and wherever the dogs were they would have returned to us.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Norfolk*

" How did you get them up there" a passer by asked.


----------

